# Stick insects and winter feeding



## alanduke (Feb 15, 2007)

My boy would like some stick insects . I am all for this but have some concerns as I have read up on their diet. While feeding in summertime is easy. What do you feed them during the winter months of zero privet and bramble growth?.. I don't want to have an animal I cannot keep properly. Any advice / pointers on this would be gratefully received . Thank you.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Both the plants grow all year I feed mine without a problem just prune the neighbours bushes


----------



## Jameshay_1uk (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to keep some potted feeder plants growing in doors all summer and only use them when the winter kicked in and all the outdoor plants started to die back. Came in handy for 200+ stick insects lol


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure where you live but bramble is available all year round here in kent, I've had to dig the bramble out of the snow to get it when I kept sticks. Privet, I'm not sure of because I've never used it.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

When our kids had sticks I just bought a small bunch of privet from a garden centre and kept it in the conservatory in the colder weather, I'm sure it would have been just as fine outside though.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

What species of stick insect are you planning on keeping? If it's the most common species (Indian Stick Insects) they eat ivy which is ever green, also quite a lot of stick insect species will eat ivy too.


----------



## Timor (Oct 21, 2009)

Bramble is evergreen for me.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

Timor said:


> Bramble is evergreen for me.


Mine tends to die off in winter


----------



## alanduke (Feb 15, 2007)

Ged said:


> What species of stick insect are you planning on keeping? If it's the most common species (Indian Stick Insects) they eat ivy which is ever green, also quite a lot of stick insect species will eat ivy too.


 
Completely unsure to be honest. I think Indian stick insects are a good starter point.

My bramble all but dissapears in the winter, tho i do live at top of hill that is battered by wind.


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

alanduke said:


> Completely unsure to be honest. I think Indian stick insects are a good starter point.
> 
> My bramble all but dissapears in the winter, tho i do live at top of hill that is battered by wind.


Is there any ivy by where you live?


----------

